# Pendleton Somerby e-bike



## rivers (25 Jun 2018)

While wandering through town today, my wife and i popped into cycle republic as I need some new cleats. While looking around, she stumbled across a Pendleton Somerby e-bike, which she now seems quite keen on buying as it's not too expensive for an e-bike (£750). I've found a few reviews online that seem favourable, but has anyone here ridden one? It will mostly be used for short commutes, 3-5 miles each way, and occasional longer rides just the two of us.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Jun 2018)

Sounds good. Its powered by a rear hub motor which you could buy separately and fit yourself to a donor bike for about £350 and save yourself a few quid. Battery is a bit small capacity but that shouldn't worry you.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Jun 2018)

The ebike bits are basic but have the advantage of being tried and tested.

Fair value at £750, but I think that is the current full price.

As with all things Halfords, there might be extra flash discounts - or there might not.

Worth an ask if they will do one for £650 and be willing to compromise on £700.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Jun 2018)

Yes, or maybe wait for one of their 'Sales'.


----------



## rivers (25 Jun 2018)

I'm a BC member so if she is insistent on buying it in the next couple of week, i will get 10% off


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Jun 2018)

Some indication Chinese/Taiwanese factory gate prices are increasing.

That will take a little while to feed through to UK showrooms, but in a few months' time £675 for a Somerby now may look fairly cheap.


----------



## rcann (3 Aug 2019)

I have a pendleton somerby, and I love it in some respects, but not overly impressed with the battery... does anyone know if it is possible to upgrade the battery? Is it a big/expensive job? I was advised that you get up to 60 miles out of the battery. I don't know about other people's experience, but that certainly does not seem to be the case. I would say that I get about 20 max. I'm planning to do the NC500 on it next week, but have a feeling I'm going to encounter some problems.... especially with camping gear etc as added weight. Any ideas/thoughts/tips?


----------



## Cycleops (3 Aug 2019)

Makers are notoriously optimistic in their claimed run times but you could upgrade the battery to a better higher capacity. Look for a higher Ah rating, cost maybe around £200.
Make sure the connectors are compatible.


----------



## Smudge (3 Aug 2019)

rcann said:


> I have a pendleton somerby, and I love it in some respects, but not overly impressed with the battery... does anyone know if it is possible to upgrade the battery? Is it a big/expensive job? I was advised that you get up to 60 miles out of the battery. I don't know about other people's experience, but that certainly does not seem to be the case. I would say that I get about 20 max. I'm planning to do the NC500 on it next week, but have a feeling I'm going to encounter some problems.... especially with camping gear etc as added weight. Any ideas/thoughts/tips?



It may be possible to change the batt for a bigger capacity, but there are problems involving this. I googled the bike and it seems that the rack, where the batt is situated, seems to be made specifically for a batt of this capacity. The controller is also at the front of the battery. A larger capacity batt simply would not fit in there.
A way around this is to buy a spare batt of the same capacity from Halfords, then you could keep this battery in a rack bag above the original battery and simply swop them over as needed. This would give you a capacity of 2 X 8.8amp/hr batts, 17.5 amp/hr in total. You also still have the option of having just the one batt, which gives you a lighter weight bike for the times you dont need a lot of range.


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Aug 2019)

Its a good price for a bike, but its at the bottom end of useable range.

That's why I went for a standard town bike and custom conversion kit for my wife's bike. It cost £1k( inc bike) capable of 100 miles of moderate assist.


----------

